# What do people think of IDQ's and IDMAX's



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I have ONE - IDQ10 v2 d4 and TWO - IDMAX10 D2.

I'm curious as to who still uses these in builds. I'm been out of the game for a while after i sold my old car. I am debating either trying to put them back into my car or getting rid of them.

I don't know where they stand now. Can anyone advise? Thanks! Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

they are still great subs. i vote that you keep them and run them


----------



## XllentAudio (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never really heard anything bad about either of those subs.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd take IDQ over IDMax...


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Was never really impressed with my idmax. Lots of better subs out there for the same $ or less in my opinion.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

IDQ excellent sound quality sub, can't beat it hands down.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I installed (upgraded) the subs in my JL Stealthbox in my Miata. Ripped out the 8W6's and installed ID8's. They are a MUCH more musical sub ...plus they play lower too. 

>^..^<


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

hummm -_- looks like you guys like IDQ's more...i have a broken non functioning IDQ10" as well i guess that means i can make a sets of dual 10"

doh...maybe i should go get my IDQ repaired and maybe run the dual IDQ for space saving.

I hope IDMAXs are still sought after so i can try to sell them to someone who will use them


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

also what do you guys think of the Alpine PDX amps for size and power?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/63035-ok-pdx-4-100-sucks.html


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

PDX sucks.

>^..^<


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

i am runnig 2 12 IDQv.3 seal box with Arc Audio 1000.1 and they sound awesome.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

At one point I was running a single IDQV3 10'' sealed, 500+ watts. Great little sub, seemed to do everything right.

Now I am running 2 AE IB15's with horns. Excellent drivers but I would love to try some Image Dynamics 15's.

I think ID subs are fantastic.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

im amazed at the reaction the max is getting in this thread. i personally have run dual max 10's in the very recent past (only put in the avalanche 15 cuz i never ran a 15 before) and i loved them. ill be putting them back in very soon as a matter of fact. theyre very versatile subs as far as instal needs go. if i had a way to run them IB i would, but sealed or ported are my only options atm. ive never heard the IDQ series before but seeing as how the max is the flagship model...how bout u quit with the relentless questioning and try them out and pick which one your ears feel are the best? brace that rear deck of yours and run each of them IB and figure it out from there. OR, make a box that fits into that recess at the back of your seats, mount the subs ass-out, and theres some more space savings. both models play excellently in small boxes.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I had the idmax12 with the pdx1.1000 and it sounded fantastic. Can’t say that I heard all the subs in that price range but it’s probably one of the best sounding subs you can get for that kind of money. The PDX for its size is a power hoarse and I never had any problems with it. It seems that there are a lot of complaints about noise in the PDX line, never had noise issues with mine.

2 idmax10s beat 1 idq10 hands down.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What do people think of IDQ's and *IDMAX's* ?

I have used IDMAX in several applications 

I like them


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I have had both and liked both. but like the diamond d9 better


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Based on what i'm been trying to gather from my research on what is best for my car...it looks like i may be letting go my IDMAX's as i have no car to put them in that won't kill my space and they wont mount well where i want to put it -_-...

I am now debating if i want to use my IDQ's for the application or get an ID which was also suggested... 

I'm considering an IB for the car in my sig mounted in the stock bose location. but i was trying to use what i have rather than buying something.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

this is sad. getting rid of an amazing sub because not enough people suggested it. try both and make your own decision! i mean seriously, replacing the idmax for the ID [email protected]!!?


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

tell me what sub is better than IDQv.3 in sound quality? or IDMax?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

idq IMO


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

The IDMAX is one flat playing son of a *****....... beautiful sound and still to this day has laughed at anything I've thrown at it. While it has GREAT SQ characteristics it will get down if you ask it to, people laugh when I tell them "Just one ten". The idmax and IDQ's are a LOT of people's sub of choice.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

yes i love my IDQ's but they can't take that much power, in the future if i have the money to burn i will try IDMax.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I like to put it this way. I miss my 12" Max's for the "fun" factor they had, in a pure SQ application though, the IDQ takes them. BOTH are AWESOME subs but if 1000000% pure SQ is sought after the IDQ is hard to beat. Now, if you like to have a bunch of fun the Max is the way to go and still sound phenominal.....seriously they are that good. We are talking slight differences here but in a PURE SQ setup the IDQ takes the Max. Don't get me wrong the v3 IDQ will get down too.  Did I confuse you yet? 


Congrats on owning the best subs made IMO.


----------



## jfrosty42 (Jul 4, 2009)

I used to have an idmax12, loved her.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

GregU said:


> The IDMAX is one flat playing son of a *****....... beautiful sound and still to this day has laughed at anything I've thrown at it. While it has GREAT SQ characteristics it will get down if you ask it to, people laugh when I tell them "Just one ten". The idmax and IDQ's are a LOT of people's sub of choice.


I am glad u like it......  Idmax is the ONLY subs I have EVER ran. I have had v1. v2. v3 I love them all!!!!! Personally I would go with idmax it will out do any idq pound for pound imo.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's the deal, i've run dual 10's of both the IDQ's and IDMAX's. Sealed enclosure and mounted in my trunk. It just took too much space for my taste.

The IDQ's were okay for the space and i craved for more power. So i moved on to the IDMAX's but as i switched to a new car i didn't want to use the same box cuz its just too big. So now i'm looking to for something to use in place of my current sub on the rear deck.

I don't see it as getting rid of my subs because some people are saying things. It is confirming what i'm thinking and how i can apply it to my setup and what my options are.


----------



## Mixman (Aug 11, 2009)

meelo said:


> hummm -_- looks like you guys like IDQ's more...i have a broken non functioning IDQ10" as well i guess that means i can make a sets of dual 10"
> 
> doh...maybe i should go get my IDQ repaired and maybe run the dual IDQ for space saving.
> 
> I hope IDMAXs are still sought after so i can try to sell them to someone who will use them


I might take the IDMax or IDQ off your hands. PM me.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Had a single 12 IDMAX in a sealed and ported box, they were alright I guess, had two IDMAX's installed IB and they sounded Much much better. I just didnt care for their weight or power requirements. They are ok subs, I think they are overpriced, I didnt pay anywhere near MSRP for them brand new w/warranty.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Mixman said:


> I might take the IDMax or IDQ off your hands. PM me.


Let me figure out what I'm going to do first and if the conclusion is that i'm going to be letting them go you will have first dibs. If you're gonna be in the market still that is. Thanks!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> I'd take IDQ over IDMax...


I agree 100%. Love the IDQ, but I'm just not a fan of the IDMax.


----------



## ss1088 (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't really care too much for my IDQ v.3. It wasn't a bad sub but it didn’t really impress me all that much either. It did the job but I am sure I could have had the same performance for something costing $100 less. My negativity may be due to a single IDQ 10 replacing my two Eclipse aluminum 12” to simplify my install since I was not competing anymore. Maybe I just missed the effortless output the other subs had. I realize this is comparing apples to oranges though.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Before deciding on my last system, I stopped by ID and spoke to Eric Srevens. He said that the b sq wise, the idq and the idmax were the same (the idq a tad better liked by some people). The idmax can be much louder than the idq according to Eric. I ended up with and idq (based on my needs, car and power etc.). I am very pleased with it. John


----------



## Mixman (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I just thought the IDMAX was an IDQ with more SPL, but the same sq. I guess not according to a lot of people here.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

ss1088 said:


> I didn't really care too much for my IDQ v.3. It wasn't a bad sub but it didn’t really impress me all that much either. It did the job but I am sure I could have had the same performance for something costing $100 less. My negativity may be due to a single IDQ 10 replacing my two Eclipse aluminum 12” to simplify my install since I was not competing anymore. Maybe I just missed the effortless output the other subs had. I realize this is comparing apples to oranges though.


so what is better than IDQv.3 in sound quality for $100 less? thanks.


----------



## ss1088 (Apr 24, 2008)

I cant make any real world suggestions because I have not tested anything side by side. I am just assuming it could be done with something like a cheaper pioneer sub.


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Im running an IDQv3 10 at 540 watt RMS in a 3 ftsq/ ported at 28 hz. Very Very good sound quailty and sure can hit


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Pioneer sub? no thanks.


----------



## ss1088 (Apr 24, 2008)

ITs just an example. If you are so against a Pioneer sub then you should stay away from the IDQ because I am sure you would not be able to tell the difference in a blind listening test.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

doh....i like both of the subs....now for IB it seems neither fit the bill correctly without having to push them too hard -_-


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

incorrect.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> incorrect.


ermmm i meant my IDQ and IDMAX...

But after having a very meaningful conversation with Matt at Image Dynamics...i will be going with putting one IDMAX10" into my rear deck....

which means i'll be lettting go the IDQ and the other IDMAX probably...so i'm not selling all of my stock off.

:laugh: yay! a good turn of events....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

meelo said:


> I don't see it as getting rid of my subs because some people are saying things. It is confirming what i'm thinking and how i can apply it to my setup and* what my options are*.


So what kind of car are you buying ?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

im running 1 IDQ 12 V2 and i love it..
i wasnt expecting all that in a sealed box...
and it doesnt need a lot of power....


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> So what kind of car are you buying ?


I own the car in my sig the Mazdaspeed 6..

I finally decided what i'm going to do....haah now i need a good amp that will drive my IDMAX like a champ in IB.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Arc Audio K Series 500.1 you get 600rms in 1 or 2ohms, or 1000.1 awesome.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

mmm class h's ....i've been away too long the last thing i touched was a Arc Audio KAR900.1, but i sold that thing


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

dont need much power to run it to its limits while IB.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Fair enough, but is about the KS500.1 a good one to get? I'm trying not to spend more than $400-$500 on an amp


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

727south said:


> tell me what sub is better than IDQv.3 in sound quality? or IDMax?


You seriously want me to answer that? What are you conditions? In that price range? In any price range? Box size?

To the OP if you have the subs, try both out. If you like the idea of the smaller space, then the IDQ will suit your needs well. I would not suggest buying them right now, but if you already have them, then by all means use them.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Ah yes i will be using my IDMAX on my rear deck it shall do me justice....i'm having some expert help installing it so it should sound good.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

i am running 2 12 IDQv.3 with a Arc Audio 1000.1 right now but someone said there's something better and cheaper so what you think? to me? i think they sound pretty good in their price range.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

i'm prob gonna pick up a arc audio 1000.1....and just turn it down...it's a good quality amp and i think with the extra headroom with a larger amp would allow me to run it cooler...


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

i have tried MTX Elite, JL , Fosgate, Polk Audio, Audio Bahn, Alpine etc...
Arc ks is not the best amp out there but for the money i have no complain, super clean and powerful my gain only half way up paid $400 for 1000.1 and $340 for Arc 300.4 at local store, my plan is to get a Arc 6 channel amp to run my front stage (bi amp) and up grade my Polk Audio SR6500 to Morel Hybrid Ovation 6.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I used to own the KAR900.1. It was pretty good, I wasn't completely pleased with the class D, but it was a good amp. 

So i'm hoping that this KS won't disappoint.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

727south said:


> my gain only half way up


what does this mean, exactly?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> what does this mean, exactly?


I'm assuming he only turned the gain up half way of the swing of the gain dial....


----------



## HALMTZ (Jun 23, 2008)

IDQ over the MAX, i have the chance to play with both and they are superb, just to take the decision of what u need...pure SQ and a moderate amp power, go with the IDQ, a boomy system with lots of good details in the sub area and a big amp to use...go with the MAXs....


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with your thoughts about the IDQ, but sadly since i moved up to the IDMAX i can't seem to find a reason to go back...yet


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

I"m on the fence of getting the idmax10 d4 v3 there is someone locally selling them bnib for 250.00 each. 
Is that a good deal?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i like my idq15d2v2's ib with 800w.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

cutra said:


> I"m on the fence of getting the idmax10 d4 v3 there is someone locally selling them bnib for 250.00 each.
> Is that a good deal?


depending on the condition, it sounds decent.....I would prob say it would be a good idea...

it will def be a great pickup but be mindful of it's size....


----------



## utripn (Aug 25, 2009)

meelo said:


> depending on the condition, it sounds decent.....I would prob say it would be a good idea...
> 
> it will def be a great pickup but be mindful of it's size....



Are you still looking for an amp?? I have an Image Dynamics 600.1(1 month old) for sale, I ran this amp on my IDMax12D2 at 4ohms and it hits! I live near you in Mission Viejo, I can demo it for you if you like, the only reason i am selling it, because I need more power for my setup, let me know.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

utripn said:


> Are you still looking for an amp?? I have an Image Dynamics 600.1(1 month old) for sale, I ran this amp on my IDMax12D2 at 4ohms and it hits! I live near you in Mission Viejo, I can demo it for you if you like, the only reason i am selling it, because I need more power for my setup, let me know.


I just picked up a BNIB KS1000.1....so at the moment i'm not looking for an AMP...thanks for offering

What are you running?


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

meelo said:


> depending on the condition, it sounds decent.....I would prob say it would be a good idea...
> 
> it will def be a great pickup but be mindful of it's size....


they are brand new in sealed boxes.
Well I'm getting them tomorrow. 
I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## zeezeezee (May 14, 2008)

i am running an idmax d12d2v3 with a jbl crown bpx2200-1 (thank you, andy!)... absolutely love it!!! epper:

will be hooking up a bewith reference r-60a regulator to the jbl at the end of this month... 

cheers!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

why on earth are you using a bpx2200.1 on a sub that only requires 500~1000w absolute maximum?

unless you are a 'headroom nut' that is ridiculous.


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

cutra said:


> they are brand new in sealed boxes.
> Well I'm getting them tomorrow.
> I will let you guys know how it goes.


All went well got my brand new subs in sealed boxes. 
The look great, now I have to figure out the set up.
Sealed, ported or IB...
Any comments or suggestions.
It's going into a 2009 Toyota Venza.
Not sure which amp i'm going to run maybe the MB Quart QAA2500


----------



## zeezeezee (May 14, 2008)

req said:


> why on earth are you using a bpx2200.1 on a sub that only requires 500~1000w absolute maximum?
> 
> unless you are a 'headroom nut' that is ridiculous.



lol! i agree that you have a point there but i rather have "more than enough in reserves", and also have the sub amp runs cool... 


as one very respected car audio reviewer puts it "...so even with moderate power levels as low as 100 watts, the IDMAX subwoofers will produce high output levels, and with very high power levels up to 1800 watts they will produce truly explosive and violent levels of clean undistorted sub-bass..."

cheers!


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm running a pair of ID 8's and I really like them... new install... space limited.. they sound very musical...


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Got my amp deck and amp mounted...

need to make my rear deck then putting the glory of the IDMAX back in!


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

HALMTZ said:


> a boomy system with lots of good details in the sub area and a big amp to use...go with the MAXs....


I totally disagree.

#1. MANY people have gotten GREAT results from a MAX with only 250-300RMS watts, including myself.

#2. Where do you get this "boomy" **** from? A poorly misaligned enclosure will give you this sound from any sub.

#3. Have you ever owned either of these subs?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

zeezeezee said:


> as one very respected car audio reviewer puts it "...so even with moderate power levels as low as 100 watts, the IDMAX subwoofers will produce high output levels, and with very high power levels up to 1800 watts they will produce truly explosive and violent levels of clean undistorted sub-bass..."
> 
> cheers!


That came off of the ID's website......


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

meelo said:


> Got my amp deck and amp mounted...
> 
> need to make my rear deck then putting the glory of the IDMAX back in!


We needs pictures!!!

EDIT: For a second there I thought you were saying something about a glory hole and an IDMAX. We really need pictures of that


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

GregU said:


> We needs pictures!!!
> 
> EDIT: For a second there I thought you were saying something about a glory hole and an IDMAX. We really need pictures of that


Haha its a work in progress...but here are some starters:



















I need the following tools (which i don't possess):
-A router for cutting holes
-Hole jig...to make life easier
-Jigsaw to make some cuts on the MDF....

To Do list:
-Add some luxury liner pro to parts of the setup and more matting to certain areas...but its going...

Anyone want to help or have tools they are willing to let me borrow lemme know! =)


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey where's all your caps? :laugh:


What are powering with? Will it be complimented (if you can call it that) with the bose?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

huckorris said:


> Hey where's all your caps? :laugh:
> 
> 
> What are powering with? Will it be complimented (if you can call it that) with the bose?


At the moment it's just gonna be an updated to the sub...with a KS1000.1


i haven't decided on what i want to do with the front yet...for the mean time i'm leaving them alone...so yes the IDMAX is going to be added to the BLOWS (BOSE) system....:surprised:


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

well I guess I can add to this.

And one time I had the following ID gear line up.
ID8v3D2
IDQ10V2D4
IDQ10V3D2
IDMax10V3D2

Hands down I would have to say I liked the IDMAX the most, it played sub lines in music I never even knew existed.

But it could be the box I was using but the IDQ10V3D2 was way to peaky for my liking, so much so I preferred my IDQ10V2D4 much more, nice clean musical sub.

As for the ID8, that was impressive could do the low music phenomenally well. But compared to likes of a RE Audio RE8d4 and Polk audio MM2804. I found the Polk the most musical and blended extremely well. The RE was an in between of the two and the ID8 just did the lows really well.

But hands down pick between IDQ and IDMAX 10's. If you have the space or can go IB go IDMAX, if you don’t have the space than go IDQ.

Either way I feel you will like your sound.

Something else to note, the IDQV3 is way louder than the IDQV2. by a good 4db or more.

The IDMax also has a better curve for IB than that of the IDQ.
But you will like pretty much which even ID sub you use. Providing the correct box has been built for each sub.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

glidn said:


> well I guess I can add to this.
> 
> And one time I had the following ID gear line up.
> ID8v3D2
> ...


Yup, I've actually used both the IDQ v2 and the IDMAX in a sealed box situation.....now i'm gonna use it in IB and see how it can knock my socks off haha :laugh:


----------



## zeezeezee (May 14, 2008)

GregU said:


> That came off of the ID's website......



really? did not know that. actually, i read a review by Tom N (Nousaine.com - The Archived Works of Tom Nousaine), and posted part his summary. Not sure if it's okay to post the name & website. if the moderators think otherwise, i will edit this post.

cheers!


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

zeezeezee said:


> really? did not know that. actually, i read a review by Tom N (Nousaine.com - The Archived Works of Tom Nousaine), and posted part his summary. Not sure if it's okay to post the name & website. if the moderators think otherwise, i will edit this post.
> 
> cheers!



Sweet, I've never been to his site before. Pretty cool.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

glidn said:


> any updates?


for my setup no....need to find time to take some measurements for the deck board then i can start routing the holes etc....but i will update prob in a new thread when done so i don't take my orig thread to off topic 

if you're not asking about me then sorry -_-


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

727south said:


> i have tried MTX Elite, JL , Fosgate, Polk Audio, Audio Bahn, Alpine etc...
> Arc ks is not the best amp out there but for the money i have no complain, super clean and powerful my gain only half way up paid $400 for 1000.1 and $340 for Arc 300.4 at local store, my plan is to get a Arc 6 channel amp to run my front stage (bi amp) and up grade my Polk Audio SR6500 to Morel Hybrid Ovation 6.


Gain position is relative to your preout quality, it really has no reflection on the quality of most amps.

Polk SR6500 to Morel Hybrid Ovation sounds more like a downgrade to me, your going from one of the cleanest most accurate two way systems on the market, to a Morel setup which won't have a response anywhere near flat and there is a reason Morels are known for a colored sound with there mids and it's caused by something most manufactureres try to avoid.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

im planning on using either 1 or 2 in my set up, love the fact that they work great in a small box


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm starting a new thread that details my new build so it doesn't clutter up this thread...

Look here!

Now to figure out if i want to carpet the MDF and such or just hit it with the rattle can to black it out and put it up there...

Suggestions?


----------



## timaishu (Dec 14, 2008)

I currently run two IDQ10v.1s ported off 150rms a piece. Sounds very very nice.

I recently went back to my infinity kappa 10 sealed to change it up a bit. Lost some output but the SQ is the same imo.


----------



## tacaobell (Feb 28, 2009)

I have an Idmax 12 paired with a JL 1000/1 and it just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

tacaobell said:


> I have an Idmax 12 paired with a JL 1000/1 and it just doesnt do it for me.


Call us for help we can help you make it what you want it to be.

Eric 866-933-1414
Image Dynamics


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> Call us for help we can help you make it what you want it to be.
> 
> Eric 866-933-1414
> Image Dynamics


I agree with Eric. I was a little unsure about what I wanted to do and I called up ID for suggestions and talked to Matt. I ended up using the IDMAX for my install after he explained to me how it could be done correctly and now i'm happy again....or i will be after some tuning that is 

but hey it just got finished last night!


----------



## benthe8track (Nov 23, 2008)

I love my IDQv2 12s in IB. My lats 5 subs have been ID. I want to check out the V3's but I'm pretty sure I'm the only guy with ID subs in my city.


----------



## timaishu (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^

Is that box sealed? I have some IDQv1's that I run ported. Been thinking about trying them out sealed. Curious on how they sound.


----------



## benthe8track (Nov 23, 2008)

I've ran them sealed, ported and the current setup (pictured above) is IB. 

So far IB is my favorite.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have read this entire thread and I have a question. 1 IDMAX 10 sealed or two IDQ10v.3 sealed.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

benthe8track said:


> I love my IDQv2 12s in IB. My lats 5 subs have been ID. I want to check out the V3's but I'm pretty sure I'm the only guy with ID subs in my city.


any trunk shots?


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I have an IDQ15 in the Audi and like it quite a lot.


----------



## benthe8track (Nov 23, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> any trunk shots?


No recent shots but there are some older ones in here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/59546-00-civic-si-build.html


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

benthe8track said:


> No recent shots but there are some older ones in here:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/59546-00-civic-si-build.html


I'm running 1 sealed now ,thinking about going IB with 2.Thnx for the pix.


----------



## dutchman79 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you guys think JL HD750/1 would be a good match for the IDMAX12 D2?


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

Didn't bother reading all 99 responses. But here's what I feel about the IDMAX: it's the best sub i've ever owned. I've owned quite a few: old school RF Power, JLW3v2 and v3's, DLS Iridium, PolkMOMO (yeah, i know) to name a few.

I'm supa-STUPID to have sold it, and I only sold it because it wouldn't fit in my new car. Guy I sold it to won an EMMA competition with it. Should've kept it anyways as a relic, or for future use. Another guy I knew also won a local competition with it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

dutchmna79 said:


> Do you guys think JL HD750/1 would be a good match for the IDMAX12 D2?


More than enough if you have the proper enclosure for it. 

Kelvin


----------



## dutchman79 (Aug 16, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> More than enough if you have the proper enclosure for it.
> 
> Kelvin


Thanks,
I will making a custom sealed enclosure. 
What would you recommend as the ideal volume for a sealed enclosure with that amp?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd make it closer to 1.5 - 1.6 cuft 

Kelvin


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

M


typericey said:


> Didn't bother reading all 99 responses. But here's what I feel about the IDMAX: it's the best sub i've ever owned. I've owned quite a few:


I will echo that, best sub I've ever owned. only thing that would make it better would be t add a second one. 

Mark


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I use to own a idmax10, and have heard many other ID subs
didnt really like the idmax12 over the 10

personally I find the IDQ has much nicer bass, where as the idmax has much better output and hit the low notes well

if I had to pick, it would have to be a IDQ15


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the idq has its limits. and from my experience time is one of them. i have been using my IDQs in an IB setup since 2003 (so about 7 years IB - thats some wear and tear!!) and there is a bit of cone-sag starting to show (when the cone sits significantly lower due to the suspension breaking in). they still work, but the suspension is starting to get fatigued - nothing im saying says that they arent still performing however, and i have had mine since they were brand new, so i know they were never abused (for long lol). i did put up a 143db on a termlab with my IB setup and the newer memphis big-belle though. so either way you go, im sure it will be loud enough and with customer support from the owners of the company themselves hitting the forum and giving their phone numbers offering help and suggestions for improvement - why would you think twice 

great company, awesome products.

thats all i have to say


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

hah, I hit 131 DB off a idmax10 in a sealed box @ 1200 w rms beat that 

one guy in NZ, managed to get 137 or 138db of 2 x idq12v3's in a sealed box


----------



## vlad335 (May 17, 2010)

dutchman79 said:


> Thanks,
> I will making a custom sealed enclosure.
> What would you recommend as the ideal volume for a sealed enclosure with that amp?


Image Dynamics


----------



## dutchman79 (Aug 16, 2010)

vlad335 said:


> Image Dynamics


Awesome link, Thanks!


----------



## vlad335 (May 17, 2010)

No problem. Seems like a great company to develop these designs.


----------

